# Bay City, MI *AUTUMN* 4 y/o female Cage 20



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Look At Me - Cage 20: Autumn is 4 years old and available now. Very sweet girl.

http://animalcontrol.co.bay.mi.us/bay/ho...gory=Look+At+Me

Animal Control Division
800 Livingston Street
Bay City, Michigan 48708-6380

989-894-0679 Voice
989-895-4049 TDD/TTY
[email protected]


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, she is GORGEOUS!!!! Really nice markings.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

bump for the pretty girl!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

She has such a stressed look on her face


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

she is lovely, poor thing she looks so sad.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Pm Sherri from Orphan Animals in bay city


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

She's no longer listed on their site.


----------

